# Heat mat big enough for Vivarium?



## MLH619 (Jul 9, 2013)

I am beginning to set up my vivarium and I just received my heat mat which is 6"x11" and im not wondering if this is big enough or should I upgrade to the bigger 11"x11" mat? 

The vivarium is for a corn snake btw.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

I'd definitely go bigger


----------



## Chance (Jun 14, 2008)

I'd definitely get a bigger one. I have an 11x11 in a 2.5ft viv and its pretty much perfect size. : victory:


----------



## MLH619 (Jul 9, 2013)

Thanks guys! Just putting in the order for the bigger one now, gonna return that as well as a water dish for some bigger sizes. It's so deceptive ordering online, but ya cant beat the prices compared to high street stores.


----------



## XFile (Apr 13, 2008)

Yes an 11x11 is the way to go - needs to cover half and half or as close as possible to that :2thumb:


----------



## MLH619 (Jul 9, 2013)

I have another question, what would be the best way to secure the heat mat to the vivarium floor? And is it best to secure the wires down as well?


----------



## XFile (Apr 13, 2008)

MLH619 said:


> I have another question, what would be the best way to secure the heat mat to the vivarium floor? And is it best to secure the wires down as well?


I just secure the main wire using a couple of cable clips - the mat itself won't shift around (although it will lift up if needed) - but I prefer that as it makes cleaning easier anyway (allowing you to get underneath etc) :2thumb:


----------

